# Pudden's going to have a baby! *EDIT: She had it!/PICTURES!*



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Name: Pudden.
Age: 14.
Breed: Quarter Horse.
Due Date: April 22nd 2008.
Sire of the baby: Banjo Whiz.





























She definitely acts like shes going to foal soon. Her moods changed, her eating habits have changed, she's waxing.
Sometimes she'll act real needy and insecure and want you to hold her head and rub her, and other times she wants nothing to do with anyone and stands in the back of her stall. 
She isn't feeling her best but she is in good health and being well taken care of and watched constantly. Phyllis (my boss/trainer) spent the night out in the barn last night and probably will proceed to do so until the baby is born.

In my opinion I think Pudden will foal this weekend, I'm leaning more towards Sunday.

I'm so excited! 




MEET ROSA:


















She is the sweetest most adorable little thing. I'm already in love with her.


More pictures soon, I have 148 of them to go through, haha!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes huge :shock: 

good luck with the baby!


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you!

I know, she just keeps getting bigger and bigger! :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats! Ya know we'll need pictures!! :wink:


----------



## apatchy (Apr 15, 2008)

good luck, hope all goes well. great looking horse. she is going to have a pretty little foal


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

And I thought Delta looked massive before she foaled!!! Its gonna be a big un!!!


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah she definitely produces big foals. Her first foal, which is in my avatar was a big boy. He's 2 now.

I'm about to jump out of my skin! I sat and watched her tonight for a good hour and the baby was moving all over the place so she's definitely getting close!

I'll keep you all posted, and I'll post more pictures asap.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Poor Puddin looks like she will pop :lol: 
Looking forward to pics


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

gotta love the baby's mama's belly


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

So Pudden is due anytime now.
The foal has moved into position and Pudden is dripping milk.
I really hope she goes within the next 24 hours, if not I may just burst with anticipation!


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

She had it!!
Around 2:55am she went into labor. She did great.
The baby is healthy, and doing very well.
Not sure if its a boy or girl yet, but from what I was just told it is red in color and has a big white star and a little snip.

If it's a boy it will be named Diego.
If it's a girl it will be named Rosa.

As soon as I get out there in a few hours there will be pictures!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

YAY!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can see someone isnt going to get much sleep  Happy Birthday Rosa or Diego!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Where are the piccies of the baby?


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Kiki said:


> Where are the piccies of the baby?



There are two, I have to put more up later.
Hope you like!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So its Rosa then  What a sweet baby face. I just realized how much Puddin looks like our Sassafras.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*well well*

Congrats on the new baby!!!!!!! absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in love with her facial marking..!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

precious!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she is just too cute! I too love her markings!


----------

